

ASK HN - Any talented hackers looking for a company to call home? - konaaceo

Are you a talented hacker, marketing or biz dev person?  Interested in the social ecommerce and social marketplaces?<p>We are looking for a couple people to add to the team and maybe at the co-founder level if you got the goods.<p>Contact me with any questions or for more information, I am always open for a chat.  <i></i>Note I will only respond to inquiries made through http://www.about.me/jerryrreynolds
======
stonemetal
FYI your about.me page has a link to <http://onehumanproject.org/> which
appears to be a parked domain.

